# Récupérer sauvegarde de jeu ?



## iceje (28 Janvier 2012)

Salut Alors depuis la maj iOS 5 de mon iPad 1, j avais plantage sur plantage et des lenteurs.
J ai donc restauré les paramètres et configuré  l iPad comme un nouveau device.
Problèmes ? comment récupère mes sauvegardes de jeux ? Je pensais qu elles étaient dans le cloud


----------



## Peet (29 Janvier 2012)

iceje a dit:


> Salut Alors depuis la maj iOS 5 de mon iPad 1, j avais plantage sur plantage et des lenteurs.
> J ai donc restauré les paramètres et configuré  l iPad comme un nouveau device.
> Problèmes ? comment récupère mes sauvegardes de jeux ? Je pensais qu elles étaient dans le cloud



Et non toujours pas... Quelle belle surprise de voir que j'avais perdu mes sauvegardes de Plants VS Zombies (iPhone et iPad) au changement de chaque appareil !


----------

